# Darwin et MacBook[pro] ?



## Yggdrasill (4 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,


est-ce que certains possesseurs de macbook(pro ou non) ont testé darwin, open darwin ou gnu darwin ? Et avec quel résultat ? Pas de problèmes au niveau du SATA ? et l'airport ? Peut-on mettre la carte en mode passif comme sous Linux (obligation d'utiliser wireshark and co pour les cours de réseau)? 
J'avais éssayé, mais suite a un lecteur dvd défecteux, mes tests avaient été infructueux. Pourtant ça me plairait bien d'avoir darwin sur mon macbook !

Merci d'avance.


@modo : si vous jugez que mon post mérite mieux sa place dans le forum Unix, merci de le déplacer, mais vu que ca concerne plus spécialement le macbook, ça me paraissait mieux ici


----------



## ntx (6 Décembre 2006)

Darwin + Aqua = Mac OSX, donc tu as Darwin sur ton MacBook :rateau:


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour autant, cela ne signifie pas que le darwin _bare_ dispose de tous les pilotes qu'il faut.


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Décembre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Darwin + Aqua = Mac OSX, donc tu as Darwin sur ton MacBook :rateau:



Oui je sais ça, je l'ai déjà lu des milliers de fois . Mais pour faire des tests, des bidouillages en tout genre, je préfère avoir mon "Mac Os de test" et mon Mac Os normal. Je n'ai pas tjs besoin d'aqua, il m'arrive tres souvent d'avoir envie de ne travailler que en console, de plus vu que Darwin est plus orienté console (il me semble) je pense qu'utiliser darwin serait très formateur dans l'apprentissage de la configuration avancée de mac os depuis une console.
Et puis, avoir un "mac os" épuré peut aussi avoir ses avantages il me semble, donc je ne trouve pas ma démarche si inutile que ça.



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> our autant, cela ne signifie pas que le darwin bare dispose de tous les pilotes qu'il faut.


C'est pour ça que je poste  pcq lors de mes test, j'ai eu des soucis avec le lecteur de dvd, mais vu que le lecteur de dvd était défectueux je ne sais pas s'il était en cause, si je suis con, ou si ce n'est pas compatible.


----------



## ntx (6 Décembre 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Mais pour faire des tests, des bidouillages en tout genre, je préfère avoir mon "Mac Os de test" et mon Mac Os normal. Je n'ai pas tjs besoin d'aqua, il m'arrive tres souvent d'avoir envie de ne travailler que en console, de plus vu que Darwin est plus orienté console (il me semble) je pense qu'utiliser darwin serait très formateur dans l'apprentissage de la configuration avancée de mac os depuis une console.


Tu auras le même résultat en installant un deuxième Mac OSX sur une autre partition et en ouvrant un terminal. C'est la même couche de base.  Mais si tu cherches la difficulté. :rateau:


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Décembre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Tu auras le même résultat en installant un deuxième Mac OSX sur une autre partition et en ouvrant un terminal. C'est la même couche de base.  Mais si tu cherches la difficulté. :rateau:



Juste pour le plaisir, je te montre un screenshot de mon mac, regarde bien le dock 

Terminal est une des applications que j'utilise le plus, si pas celle que j'utilise le plus. Mais un systeme se rapprochant plus de le la console a tout pour me séduire pour certains travaux.
[Gentoo-user]Et la difficulté... dans ce cas-ci je prend  [/Gentoo-user]

Ntx, je comprend ce que tu veux dire, mais je ne suis quand meme pas d'accord avec toi. 
Ne fusse qu'avoir une autre interface graphique qu'aqua,... Le but de mon post n'était pas de disserter sur l'utilité ou non de la chose, mais sur le fait de l'avoir fait.
Si c'était si absurde que ça, les releases de Darwin ne serait pas disponible en téléchargement.


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

Darwin (disons : OpenDarwin) est essentiellement en mode CLI. Il y a bien s&#251;r X11 si l'on souhaite mais bon, on peut s'en passer.
Tu peux essayer d'installer OpenDarwin. Une recherche Google semble indiquer qu'airport vient avec (ce qui n'est pas &#233;vident car je croyais que les pilotes Airport n'&#233;taient pas en open source).
Mais si tu veux le frisson de la console : passe en mode console, tout bonnement.
Je fais &#231;a de temps en temps. Notamment &#224; une &#233;poque o&#249; je ne voulais pas rebooter mon PowerBook mais voulais vider un peu la RAM/Swap, je repassais en mode console pour purger de la m&#233;moire le maximum d'&#233;l&#233;ments graphiques (car dans ce cas, tous les process li&#233;s au GUI sont carr&#233;ment arr&#234;t&#233;s).


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Darwin (disons : OpenDarwin) est essentiellement en mode CLI. Il y a bien s&#251;r X11 si l'on souhaite mais bon, on peut s'en passer.
> Tu peux essayer d'installer OpenDarwin. Une recherche Google semble indiquer qu'airport vient avec (ce qui n'est pas &#233;vident car je croyais que les pilotes Airport n'&#233;taient pas en open source).
> Mais si tu veux le frisson de la console : passe en mode console, tout bonnement.
> Je fais &#231;a de temps en temps. Notamment &#224; une &#233;poque o&#249; je ne voulais pas rebooter mon PowerBook mais voulais vider un peu la RAM/Swap, je repassais en mode console pour purger de la m&#233;moire le maximum d'&#233;l&#233;ments graphiques (car dans ce cas, tous les process li&#233;s au GUI sont carr&#233;ment arr&#234;t&#233;s).


tu oubli de lui pr&#233;ciser comment faire.

Fen^tre d'ouverture de session et &#224; la palce de ton nom d'utilisateur faut taper *>console*.


Mais d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris &#231;a ne l'interressera pas parce que ce qu'il veut c'est bidouiller, donc l'int&#233;r&#234;t du truc et de ne pas planter son os x, d'o&#249; le darwin tout seul.

Mais pourquoi absolument darwin ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Darwin (disons : OpenDarwin) est essentiellement en mode CLI. Il y a bien sûr X11 si l'on souhaite mais bon, on peut s'en passer.
> Tu peux essayer d'installer OpenDarwin. Une recherche Google semble indiquer qu'airport vient avec (ce qui n'est pas évident car je croyais que les pilotes Airport n'étaient pas en open source).



Chouette pour l'airport, meme tres chouette en fait, je sens que je vais approfondir ça.
Connais tu la difference entre opendarwin et gnudarwin ? pcq en fait a la base je pensais qu'il y avait une "distro darwin" releasée par Apple, mais j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'Apple fourni les sources et que chacun fait sa popotes avec, d'ou gnu-darwin et open-darwin. Mais je me trompe peut-être.


			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu veux le frisson de la console : passe en mode console, tout bonnement.
> Je fais ça de temps en temps. Notamment à une époque où je ne voulais pas rebooter mon PowerBook mais voulais vider un peu la RAM/Swap, je repassais en mode console pour purger de la mémoire le maximum d'éléments graphiques (car dans ce cas, tous les process liés au GUI sont carrément arrêtés).


A je ne savais pas ça que mac os purgeait la swap et la ram des trucs inutiles ! c'est bon a savoir, merci.



p4bl0 a dit:


> tu oubli de lui préciser comment faire.
> 
> Fen^tre d'ouverture de session et à la palce de ton nom d'utilisateur faut taper *>console*.
> 
> ...



Parceque j'ai deja Linux sur le Macbook, sur un routeur, des unix a l'ecole et que windows je n'en veux pas.
Merci pour le >console, mais je connaissais  dommage qu'on aie qu'un seul term. Enfin, avec screen c'est viable sans trop de probleme.


----------



## ntx (6 Décembre 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Ne fusse qu'avoir une autre interface graphique qu'aqua


Certes tu peux vouloir essayer KDE ou Gnome, mais je suis pratiquement sur que tu regretteras vite Mac OSX.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Et installer Darwin dans parallels ça ne marcherait pas?


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a, c'est une bonne id&#233;e. 

@p4bl0 : si je ne lui ai pas indiqu&#233; comment faire pour passer en mode console, c'est &#224; dessein  Soit il n'&#233;tait pas int&#233;ress&#233; et cela m'&#233;conomisait de la frappe. Soit cela l'int&#233;ressait et :
- il savait d&#233;j&#224; [c'est le cas, d'ailleurs] et je m'&#233;conomisais de la frappe
- il ne savait pas : je lui donnais le _modus operandi_ bien volontiers.
Et hop !


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Décembre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Certes tu peux vouloir essayer KDE ou Gnome, mais je suis pratiquement sur que tu regretteras vite Mac OSX.



Euh... je pensais plus a ion3 ou fvwm  surtout que dans le cas de kde et gnome, il existe des binaires via fink, darwinport ou portage. (bon fvwm et ion aussi... )



gloup gloup a dit:


> Et installer Darwin dans parallels ça ne marcherait pas?



Excellent ! Merci pour l'idée tiens, j'avais pas pensé à ça.



bompi a dit:


> Ça, c'est une bonne idée.
> 
> @p4bl0 : si je ne lui ai pas indiqué comment faire pour passer en mode console, c'est à dessein  Soit il n'était pas intéressé et cela m'économisait de la frappe. Soit cela l'intéressait et :
> - il savait déjà [c'est le cas, d'ailleurs] et je m'économisais de la frappe
> ...


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

FVWM ... C'est la s&#233;quence nostalgie  
Avec vTwm c'est un des premiers WM que j'aie utilis&#233; sur Linux, il y a bien longtemps, sur ma SlackWare 1.0 si je me souviens bien ...


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> ma SlackWare 1.0 si je me souviens bien ...



Félicitations, un Linuxien de longue date


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2006)

fin 93, en effet.


----------

